# New WSM 22.5!!!



## chefjustinkent (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought it Sunday night from Amazon $399 + $3.99 one day shipping (Amazon Prime).  Received it yesterday!  First off, I get home from work at 10:30p and it's sitting on my porch and the box is HUGE.  We are doing our taxes today, so we had to get ready for those.  It took everything in me to not blow that off and just put it together.  After my wife and I finish I say, "Ok... now I'm putting it together now."  She said, "You're crazy!  It's midnight."  I said, "I know, but this is what smoking does do a guy.  I apologize for my obsession, now have a great sleep." 

So I grabbed a beer out of the fridge and brought that baby to my garage.  Once I opened the box, I was shocked at how big it actually was.  I immediately got really excited and giddy like a little school girl. After I calmed down I started putting it together.  The instructions are not very detailed, but you figure it out really quick.  It was put together in a flash and after getting it in it's resting place on my porch, I just starred at it.  What a beautiful smoker!  The worst part about it was that it was 1:00am and I have a last minute catering gig the next day so I had to go to sleep.  I really wanted to fire it up.  Now, I won't get to it till tomorrow!

I am cooking for some people on Saturday, so I want to get a few dry runs with some pork or beef fat in there to start seasoning it.  Hopefully I can get some flavor and gunk in there before Saturday so I can have a productive cook.

I also ended up buying the Maverick ET732 Thermometer and the Cajun Injector Deluxe Marinade Injector.  Very fun.

Any tips/hints for a new WSM owner?  I've looked a lot at virtualweberbullet.com and it's given me some good ideas, but I want to know what works for you.Any ideas on where to put the smoker temp probe?  I know I can put it right on the grate but do you think it would be good to attach it to the bottom of the top grate so it is out of the way?

Hopefully a BBQ Guru or Rock's Bar-B-Que Stoker is in my near future!

Happy Smoking Everyone!!!


----------



## irie (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! you are going to love using that thing. I have the smaller 18.5 and absolutely love it! I am sure some of the regular 22.5" users can chime in with tips specific for the big boy but as far as using the smaller one goes I would recommend the following:

Foil the bottom of the pan for each use this make clean up 1000x easier

Use water in the pan until you get used to controlling the temperature it gives you a lot of leniency when learning to use it.

Always start the temp on the low side and let it climb. Its much easier to increase air flow and raise the temperature than it is to drop it.

enjoy!


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 7, 2012)

Grats!

Ire has given you some great starter tips, main thing to remember is they run a bit hot till you get the gunk build up that seals up all the nooks and crannies.

I find a great load is to put down 1 full layer of charcoal, then put 4 or 5 fist sized chunks of wood in, then fill the rest of ring with charcoal with charcoal, and finally top with another 4 or 5 chunks of wood. Then light approx. 1/2 a chimney of charcoal and dump it right in the middle. That will burn for 16-24+ hrs. at a steady 225-250, depending on your weather and wind.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats and give me a call if you need a taster - I am only an hour away in Fallbrook


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats on your new toy!  I seasoned mine when I first got it per instruction from Harry Soo.  He has some great advice on how to operate the WSM.

They will easily burn all night slow and steady (and then some) on a load of fuel so overnighters are almost like cheating. However, I do recommend adding some cheap garage door handles on the mid section to lift it in case you ever have to do the "hot squat" for a really long cook.  I think I paid less than $10 at Lowes for four.  I had to bend them a bit to widen the hole pattern but after a little tweeking they aligned perfectly with the existing hardware.  It makes for a really nice lift.







I also cut a small slit in the lip for my probe wires which I find convenient when I remove the top grill to get to the bottom grill or wrap meat.  I can take the lid off, set the grill on a neaby table, and get the lid back on in a matter of a couple seconds without removing a probe from the grill or the meat. That way I am not bothering the fire.  The wires just fall into place when setting up or returning the grill to the smoker:


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 8, 2012)

I really like this idea.  How do you make the slit?  I don't really have any special tools except a hand saw.  Would it work to cut a V shape and then use hi temp gasket maker to even out the edges so it won't damage the probe?

BTW... I am currently seasoning the grill as we speak using the Harry Soo method.  I now have it running at 304 (because I can't get it back down to 275) and I have to pans filled with lard inside to help build up gunk.  I have also sprayed down the inside with a whole can of Pam.  Can't wait to start doing some real cooking!


----------



## lght (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats, I picked up a 18.5 or a few during the Home Depot $40 clearing spree a few months ago added the pro Q extra grate and i'm loving it.  Now only if my stoker would arrive I could do an overnight brisket.  How come it seems like things you want the most take the longest to get.  4 weeks and still no stoker and i'm in CA!!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 8, 2012)

ChefJustinKent said:


> I really like this idea.  How do you make the slit?  I don't really have any special tools except a hand saw.  Would it work to cut a V shape and then use hi temp gasket maker to even out the edges so it won't damage the probe?
> 
> BTW... I am currently seasoning the grill as we speak using the Harry Soo method.  I now have it running at 304 (because I can't get it back down to 275) and I have to pans filled with lard inside to help build up gunk.  I have also sprayed down the inside with a whole can of Pam.  Can't wait to start doing some real cooking!


Good call on the seasoning.  You'll be rewarded.  I belive Harry is dead on.

I used a dremel tool to make the cut.  I probably wouldn't have done it without one.  A hacksaw might work or you can drill holes and put in grommets sold at various sites, but then you have to deal with the probes and wires feeding them thru holes, etc.  I also feel there are other disadvantages to holes vs the cut...but my opinion.


----------



## sam3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great info Bama BBQ and congrats Chef on your new WSM. I bought and received a new 22.5 last week and haven't done anything with it yet. I just read the Harry Soo advice on seasoning it and will give it a go tomorrow.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats! Your gonna really love that WSM!


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 9, 2012)

I got it all seasoned up yesterday and now I am about to put a 7# pork butt on there.  Injected with Chris Lilly's recipe and my personal rub.  I'm serving tomorrow, so I'm bringing it to 150 and then will cool it down.  Reheat tomorrow to 195-200.  Also doing some chicken thighs as well.  WSM is sitting at 239 right now, and once it hits 250, food is going in!  Party time!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is the mod I made on my WSM a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods

Regarding the pork butt, I suggest you cook it all the way to 190°, then reheat it tomorrow.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on the 22.5... I love mine, and i am sure you will feel the same...


----------



## heatman (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my 22.5" a couple weeks ago, also from Amazon for $399. Free shipping but took 5 days. 1 pork loin so far with Salmon on the menu today. Going out shopping for some casters today to make moving it around easier.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 10, 2012)

Well...how did the 7# Chris Lilly Pork Butt come out?


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 11, 2012)

It came out pretty good.  I really liked the flavor a lot from the injection.  Few things I would change, but over all... very good.  I was serving at 5:30 and it got done exactly at 5:45, so I wasn't able to let it rest for an hour like I wanted.  If I let it sit and let the juices redistribute, it would have been a lot better.  The money muscle was amazing though!  I also did some chicken thighs I injected with butter and my rub and they turned out great.  Smoked some corn as well with a Cajun compound butter I made.  All in all, a very good smoke and the new WSM worked like a champ!  LOVE THAT THING!  No Q-Vue unfortunately because I was feeling so rushed.  I'm doing 5 pork butts next week, so I'll make sure to get some pictures of that.


----------

